# I need some help designing a wet bar



## invictus1911 (Jul 15, 2012)

Left a room approximately 18 ' x 39.5 ' in my basement with two small windows and a walk out skidding door. I have 9 feet ceilings. I need help with a wet bar design before they start framing my basement. I have a theater room towards the back that measures 15.5 x 23' no windows, in the back corner of the house or basement.

Just need some good bar plans, since I want to put it on the 18' wall

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Interior design is such a personal thing. What I recomend is matching the bar to the rest of the room as well as its use. What are your needs going to be in the theater? 
1. I'm sure you will need power for a refridgerator/ice machine/wine cooler/popcorn macine & the such.
2. You'll need plumbing for water supply so you don't have to lug bottled water in.
3. Think about how many people you'll be tending at any given time to get a size for the bar area. Enough size to space some bar stools comfortably + room for walk up customers. You will also need storage. Shelves for liquor bottles, racks for glasses, & cabinets for supplies that you don't want visibly cluttering up the room.

Can you post some pictures of the room?


----------



## invictus1911 (Jul 15, 2012)

Right now the room is all concrete slab and walls so I am building the bar with the framing. I have a big space, and want a nice un kitchen looking pub bar. I dont want it to look like some bar placed in a corner but rather a nice pub looking wet bar with unique design. The rough in for the sink is already installed with in limits to the corner. The water lines are roughed into the ceiling ready to be dropped down.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Pinterest may be your friend. There will be multitudes of ideas for you there. If your not a member I would suggest it. I am sure there will be some pics there that will help you out.


----------



## bobs77vet (Sep 21, 2012)

add a dishwasher too.....and a place for a microwave


----------

